# Vollständige Induktion



## gotnoidea (4. Jan 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hänge momentan an einer Induktionsaufgabe. Induktionsanfänge und den Induktionsschluss habe ich schon, ich weiß leider nicht wie ich den jeweiligen Term von n+1 --> n umformen kann, da der mod-operator diese Situation mir recht erschwert.

Bin ich auf dem Richtigen Weg, wenn ich schreibe:
((n+1)+((n+1)mod2) * (n+1+1) = ((n+1) + (n mod 2 + 1 mod 2) mod 2) * (n+2)?


----------



## fhoffmann (5. Jan 2017)

Ich würde hier eine Fallunterscheidung machen, ob n gerade oder ungerade ist:
parS(n) = n * (n + 1) , falls n gerade
parS(n) = (n + 1) * (n + 1) , falls n ungerade


----------

